# Vehicle "Anchor Points" for baby seats



## melbausfam (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi All,
I hope you are well. I have what may be a silly question....

We are researching vehicles and could someone please confirm for me whether Canada have anchor points for baby seats in vehicles, or do the baby seats just utilise the seatbelt through the back of the baby seat??

We have x4 baby seats that we anchor to the floor in my landrover as well as utilise the seatbelt through the back .... perhaps it may come down to the vehicle we are looking at.... we are looking currently at something in size like a chevrolet suburban...

Any one have a suburban or can confirm that above please, that'd be fab :-D

Thanks,
Lolla


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

North American cars are properly equipped with child seat anchors.
2012 Chevy Suburban Family | SUVs| Chevrolet


----------



## melbausfam (Apr 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> North American cars are properly equipped with child seat anchors.


Thx for the link, that was the first place I went to.... expat was the second. Vehicle manufacturer websites are sometimes like navigating an unknown ether IMO lol, perhaps it was just me!! I did come across another site after expat, car-seat.org - may help some others out there....

Thanks,
Lolla


----------

